# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess their ethnicity

## Angela



----------


## Angela

No takers?

It's just for fun people, and I'll tell you upfront if I was doing the guessing I'd get it wrong.

----------


## italouruguayan

French, maybe ?

----------


## italouruguayan

French, maybe ?

----------


## Duarte

I agree with Italo. I think they are French.

----------


## Carlos

Somewhere the wind blows comes to mind. Mediterranean winds somewhere between those three winds

Mistral?


Though it might be further east still

----------


## Angela

I would have guessed French too, and we're all wrong. :)

They're a Cornish folk group; all fishermen, all local for generations.

I suppose we shouldn't be surprised. Didn't the big study of the genetic clusters in England find that the people of Cornwall and Dorset were more like the French?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisherman%27s_Friends

----------


## Joey37

I was going to say Breton.

----------


## BohemianLegionar

They look they're from northern Balkans

----------

